# Sinn 556i vs 556a dial gloss



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi all ---

I am looking for a rugged, high quality "beater" to add to my collection and have taken quite a liking to a Sinn. This would be a watch for hiking, adventure vacations, dive trips, etc. A used or grey-market 556 on gray NATO strap lands rather perfectly in the budget/quality sweet spot for me. But I'm really stuck on the 556i vs 556a dial-gloss issue I've seen mentioned.

I think I prefer the simple dial of the 556i (it's the watch that initially drew me to the brand) but I'm a little worried about the dressiness of the "glossy" dial given my intended use. The A has the advantage of being more legible I suppose, but I feel like the numbers are just a hair too big/bold (I like Bell & Ross treatment of this better) and I'm not crazy about the date position nor lack of "automatic" text on the front.

Does anyone have some good pictures of the i vs a side-by-side that could help me finalize my decision. Thanks!


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Why does the glossiness concern you? I had a 556i, and wore it diving, hiking, to the beach, and with suits. A truly versatile watch. The reflective dial is a nice effect, but it is very subtle. The fact that the hands are matte and the markers are painted on, makes it really fly under the radar.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

While I agree with you about the size of the numbers on the 556a I still prefer the look of it over the 556i myself.


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

dnslater said:


> Why does the glossiness concern you? I had a 556i, and wore it diving, hiking, to the beach, and with suits. A truly versatile watch. The reflective dial is a nice effect, but it is very subtle. The fact that the hands are matte and the markers are painted on, makes it really fly under the radar.


Hmm, good question about why concerned about glossiness in the 1st place. I guess two reasons. 1) From a functionality perspective, I'd be concerned that the dark glossy dial would be less legible. I believe a lot of tool watches use matte dials for this reason. 2) I suppose it would be dressier. I suppose that's an advantage for many, for whom the 556i is their "daily" watch, but I specifically am looking for something sporty and tool-inspired.

Also, tell me if this is silly or not, but one thing I worry about with the 556a is it looks exactly like a 856, don't want to wear a "poser" watch. I thought about 856 UTC and non-UTC, but I think that's getting too expensive. One of my criteria is I don't want something so expensive that I'd lose sleep if it was stolen or broken while traveling, and for me that tipping point is around $500-1000 value. Plus if I were going to spend more, I'd probably go with the EZM 3 or EZM 13 because I'm a diver, and because I do find timer bezels super useful. I'd also consider the Oris 65 (which looks a little too cartoonish I think). But there is also something appealing about a REALLY simple military/pilot watch....


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

I won't try to sway you either way, but the dial finish on the "i" version does not take away from legibility. The white markers are matte and hands are matt, so the inky black dial contrasts nicely and legibility is fine. The 556i is probably a bit more dressy given that it doesn't have the pilot dial.

Either way, the 556 is smaller than the 856, making it super comfortable. It has a screw down crown, 200m WR, and a diver's extension built into the bracelet, which actually makes it a nice beach/sport watch that can actually be worn with suite. Bonus is no bezel to get sand in.

The one other watch in this category that I would suggest considering is the Archimede Outdoor Protect. It is similar in size, a little less expensive, and comes with a hardened stainless case. Great value. Case is German made by Ickler

https://www.archimede-watches.com/watches/automatic-outdoor/protect.html


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

dnslater said:


> I won't try to sway you either way, but the dial finish on the "i" version does not take away from legibility. The white markers are matte and hands are matt, so the inky black dial contrasts nicely and legibility is fine. The 556i is probably a bit more dressy given that it doesn't have the pilot dial.


I guess by legibility concerns, I was thinking mostly about reflections. I feel like the matte dial would be better for controlling those. Versatility is good though. Even on beach vacations, I suppose it's nice to be able to pack a second band and be able to dress up the watch for a classy dinner. And not to worry, I'm looking for someone to sway me!



dnslater said:


> Either way, the 556 is smaller than the 856, making it super comfortable. It has a screw down crown, 200m WR, and a diver's extension built into the bracelet, which actually makes it a nice beach/sport watch that can actually be worn with suite. Bonus is no bezel to get sand in.


I hear you on the bonus of no bezel. I once had the idea of taking by Breitling Superocean diving to "use it as it was intended" and had to get the watched serviced to get the sand out of the bezel -- what a PITA. That's part of what appeals to me about this 556 -- less feature to use, less features to break.


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm still REALLY torn between the i and a though -- so the more opinions the merrier here.


----------



## valmak (May 29, 2010)

I wouldn't qualify the 556 as a beater watch because it scratches up so easily.


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

valmak said:


> I wouldn't qualify the 556 as a beater watch because it scratches up so easily.


I kind of like the idea of the case getting scratched up. Gives the watch character. I've actually been considering buying used specifically so I'm less worried about this.

Or is it the AR coating is easily scratched. It seems like every ebay listing I see makes note of scratches on the AR -- like it's super soft or something. Is there a remedy for that?


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

valmak said:


> I wouldn't qualify the 556 as a beater watch because it scratches up so easily.


I think it makes a perfect beater. It is super low profile so it actually avoids many scratches that thicker watches pickup by being knocked on objects. It is all brushed, so scratches are less obvious and it's simple lines mean that it should be easily rebrushed at service time. I actually wore one frequently for beater activities and never picked up any marks in the AR, again possibly because it is so thin.



wintershade said:


> I hear you on the bonus of no bezel. I once had the idea of taking by Breitling Superocean diving to "use it as it was intended" and had to get the watched serviced to get the sand out of the bezel -- what a PITA. That's part of what appeals to me about this 556 -- less feature to use, less features to break.


I wore a brand new Tuna to the beach once, and the bezel was frozen up by sand within minutes. Got it moving again after a rinse, but still wasn't happy about it. No more nice divers at the beach for me.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

wintershade said:


> I hear you on the bonus of no bezel. I once had the idea of taking by Breitling Superocean diving to "use it as it was intended" and had to get the watched serviced to get the sand out of the bezel -- what a PITA.


I know I shouldn't laugh. But Holy lol that's funny.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

The 556 is no more "Rugged" than any other stainless steel watch. The 856 has a "Hardened" eggshell-type case, so it should resist scratches a bit more.

But if you don't mind a few scratches the 556 is a perennial favorite for its good looks!


----------



## maninatikihut (May 17, 2017)

wintershade said:


> I'm still REALLY torn between the i and a though -- so the more opinions the merrier here.


No matter of opinions can help you here. You're the one that's gonna wear it, you're the one that's gotta pull the trigger.

Just get one, and I'll be you love it.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

One thing you keep coming back to is the glossy dial and readability, and each time someone suggested otherwise, you simply ignored them and kept on with your concerns. The 556 a and I, are both highly legible watches--it is one of their main selling points--the "glossy" dial (it really isn't all that glossy) does not detract from the legibility in the least. I noticed some suggested that the case gets scratched, but no more than any other brushed SS case, certainly a non-factor for most. The 556a is NOT a "starter" model for the 856, they are in many ways the same watch, just different sizes--you choose the size that fits you best. For me, I dislike both the 556a and the 856 for the same reason--I don't like the overly larger numerals to begin with, and don't like there just being 4 numerals rather than all 12. My vote would be for the 556i, though I prefer the non-date, anthracite dial anniversary version, on a bracelet--a true one watch for all situations (though of course I have others), shown below on an aviator strap.


----------



## wctah (Nov 9, 2016)

I believe the 556 has a stronger built and it's more durable but that is just my opinion.


----------



## jimbizzle (Jun 7, 2011)

Love the 556i


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

I am a fan of matte black dials, like in my EZM3 and Speedy Pro, but I would not let the "shiny" finish of the 556i discourage you if you prefer that dial layout. Mine has served well as a "beater" for 9 years... It has been put through the paces in more than 40 countries and survived Iraq and Afghanistan. It is a great watch! The AR coating has collected some scuffs, and could probably warrant removal. In hindsight, I am sure the 856 with its tegimented case (and more robust movement) may have aged better, I have no complaints for how well my 556 has served me.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks all for the input. 

I picked up a used 556i (w/ SS bracelet) in mint condition on eBay and I'm loving it. I got a pretty good price and figured worst case if I didn't like it, I'd break even a resell. But no way am I selling this watch!

You all were right. The glossy dial doesn't take away from legibility at all. In fact, it might even increase legibility. The white hands stand out so well against the deep, dark, wet black. And I Just love the way the white lume indicators stand up off the dial a bit -- there is more 3 dimensional texture than I appreciated. The satin metal case is really nice, and I'm looking forward to seeing how it develops some "character" with use.

All in all, I'm really happy I went with the "i" -- the "a" dial design just didn't appeal to me, but personal preferences are what they are -- personal. I could see why some might prefer it.

I don't think this will be my last Sinn watch. The build quality is really impressive.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Congratulations! Enjoy the watch and post some pics.


----------

